# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Problematyczne osie ?

## Artur2

Witam.
Jakieś dwa miesiące temu zmieniłem okulary. Niestety posiadam dość dużą korekcję i wciąż nie bardzo mogłem się do nich przyzwyczaić.
Postanowiłem z czytać wartości ze starych i wyszło mi coś takiego:

 OP: -7,25, -1,50 x 7
 OL: -7,25, -1,00 x 11

W tych nowych wychodzą mi wartości:

 OP: -8,00, -2,00x155
 OL: -8,00, -1,50x177

Zrobiłem pomiar autorefraktometrem i pomijając już przesadzone wartości sferyczne i cylindryczne, to osie wyszły analogicznie:

OP: 175st.
OL: 5st.

czy ktoś jest mi w stanie jakoś "łopatologicznie" wytłumaczyć o co chodzi z tymi osiami.
Dodam że w zależności od tego jak trzymam głowę, widzę lepiej lub gorzej; natomiast najgorzej jest gdy patrzę kątem oka.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam
   Artur

----------

